# Smoked Corned Beef on a Beautiful Saturday



## TimBear (Feb 5, 2011)

I just got back home from traveling this week and when I woke up this morning I just had to smoke something; so I remembered I had a corned beef brisket flat that I got last weekend before I left town. So I fired up the weber bullet with Kingsford Mesquite briquets and lump mesquite and got to business. I soaked the meat for about an hour to leech out some of the salt; then dried it and coated it it with nice layer of a home-made mustard sauce. I used regular yellow mustard, Goulden's Spicy Brown, Josie's Tantilizing Mustard and Robert Rothchilds Raspberry Honey Mustard (equal parts of all)   . Then I set the thermometer at 185* and settled the smoker at about 225*. I picked up a loaf fresh Jewish Rye Bread for the final product; I will send pics later of that!  :P  :P  :P


----------



## TimBear (Feb 5, 2011)

I resized the pics


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 5, 2011)

Tim those are some big ass pictures you have going on there ... almost life size. It does look good and a corned beef on rye sound about as good as you can get. By the looks of the weather there I don't imagine you are not participating in the Frozen Few     I'll be anxious to see the sammie pictures.


----------



## TimBear (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes, I'm a dork! As soon as I hit the submit button I realized I did not resize the pics, so I redid them.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh man, thats gonna be good!


----------



## Griff (Feb 5, 2011)

That's going to be real good, and I like the Pepsi machine.  Which button dispenses the cans of beer?


----------



## TimBear (Feb 5, 2011)

I can't put beer in it yet; i have an 18 year old son and all his friends who would deplete my inventory.


----------



## TimBear (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh look who just stopped by for some BEERFEST and Corned Beef sandwiches; it's Toby Keil


----------



## Tri Tip (Feb 5, 2011)

Yum. Looks outstanding!


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks excellent.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks like it keeps getting better!


----------



## Toby Keil (Feb 6, 2011)

Now that was some good eatin. Thanks Timmy!


----------



## TimBear (Feb 6, 2011)

Here are the finished pictures; it turned out fantastic! Thanks for coming over Toby.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 6, 2011)

Man that don't suck! Great job!


----------



## Vermin999 (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks great!!! Was it very salty , did you soak it in some water first?


----------



## Griff (Feb 6, 2011)

Great sandwich shot.


----------



## Smokey Lew (Feb 6, 2011)

Man that looks goooood. Nice that you have Toby so close by for moral support and guidance although he do look a bit anxious. Maybe he's just hungry.


----------



## TimBear (Feb 6, 2011)

Vermin999 said:
			
		

> Looks great!!! Was it very salty , did you soak it in some water first?



I soaked for about an hour (changed the water 4 times) and it was not salty at all. I used the Andy Boyd Brand of corned beef (a friend of mine owns that company). I also made corned beef hash this morning for breakfast.


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 6, 2011)

DAMN!


----------



## Vermin999 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow!!! great breakfast!!!


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 6, 2011)

Wowser that looks good.


----------



## AndyW (Feb 7, 2011)

TimBear said:
			
		

> Here are the finished pictures; it turned out fantastic! Thanks for coming over Toby.



Wow... that looks delicious!

Thanks!



Just saw the later post about soaking....


----------



## 3 Olives (Feb 8, 2011)

It all looks good! It looks surprisingly moist -almost like simmered.


----------



## Toby Keil (Feb 8, 2011)

That's a fine use of the leftover corned beef buddy. I could have eaten two plates!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 9, 2011)

Hummmm, ...................................corned beef!    I love it!


----------



## johnm1 (Feb 9, 2011)

Looks like we are going to adjust our St. Patties day tradition and go "smoked"


----------



## okcsoonerfan (Feb 15, 2011)

Crap, I'm gaining weight just looking at your food! Fantastic job!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 18, 2011)

That looks killer !

BTW, you can delete your first post with the huge pics...or edit it and remove the pic code.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 18, 2011)

TimBear said:
			
		

> Oh look who just stopped by for some BEERFEST and Corned Beef sandwiches; it's Toby Keil



I all of a sudden I am handsome!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 19, 2011)

No your not!


----------



## bknox (Mar 2, 2011)

TimBear that looks great! I am preparing to get a corned beef brisket soon. May have to try it your way. Where did you get one that big? Last time I purchased one that size it came from a friend who worked at a food distributor for restaurants.


----------



## TimBear (Mar 3, 2011)

bknox said:
			
		

> TimBear that looks great! I am preparing to get a corned beef brisket soon. May have to try it your way. Where did you get one that big? Last time I purchased one that size it came from a friend who worked at a food distributor for restaurants.


That's probibly the best way to get it; most of them at retail stores are cut into smaller size cuts.


----------



## bknox (Mar 3, 2011)

I wish I could but they no longer work there. Last time, about 3 years ago, I got a 12 lb corned beef brisket. I am always on the hunt for corned beef brisket at a decent price as I make them several times a year. Besides seeing them at better than $3 a pound (a bit much) they are really small, typically around 2 or 3 lbs. Maybe I need to visit Jetro in Chicago to get what I need fro St. Patricks day.


----------

